# Auld Lang Syne lyrics



## Nellie (Dec 30, 2014)

Now it's the end of 2014, I was looking up the lyrics of Auld Lang Syne again. Here is funny list of of alternative names:



> The convoluted changes in the poems/song, along with the fact that it was originally written hundreds of years ago in another language, probably attribute to the fact that *"Auld Lang Syne"* is probably the most misunderstood song lyrics and title of all time. 'Auld Lang Syne' has been called many things over the years.
> 
> *Here's a short (and sometimes funny) list of alternate names for the oftne mis-pronounced song title - Auld Lang Syne*:
> 
> ...


----------



## Winston (Dec 30, 2014)

Here's the way I remember it:

_The beer was empty and our tongues were tired, running out of things to say.
She have a kiss to me as I walked out, and I watched her drive away.
Just for a moment I was back at school.... And felt that old familiar pain.
And as I turned to make my way back home, the snow turned into rain.

_I have this love / hate relationship with Dan Fogelberg.  Those damn singer / songwriters.


----------



## Nellie (Dec 31, 2014)

Winston said:


> Here's the way I remember it:
> 
> _The beer was empty and our tongues were tired, running out of things to say.
> She have a kiss to me as I walked out, and I watched her drive away.
> ...




Oh...... I love Dan Fogelberg's version......


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2014)

I think the versions problem with Auld Lang Syne probably stem from the fact the people singing it are always drunk.:drunk:


----------

